#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Provedor VoIP para atender Revenda VoIP

## diskfree

Olá senhores,

Gostaria de orientações de como está o mercado de Revendas VoIP ou Provedor VoIP?

Trabalho num Provedor VoIP atendendo clientes e parceiros revendedores. No entanto de um certo tempo para cá, o mercado está muito fraco com pouca demanda e ainda estamos perdendo clientes para os planos ilimitados das operadoras móveis.

Isto é uma tendência de mercado de um certo tempo para cá, com redução de vendas de VoIP ou estamos enganados?

Temos um produto de altíssima qualidade, com uma telefonia VoIP muito definida, no entanto tivemos várias perdas de clientes finais para a telefonia móvel, como também perdemos parceiros que vendiam muito para clientes finais. 

Vocês estão tendo a mesma percepção que estamos tendo?

Como enfrentar esta realidade do mercado no momento?

Gostaria muito de ter parecer dos colegas, pois atendemos clientes finais na região da grande São Paulo e Juiz de Fora, mas a coisa está difícil para manter os clientes? 

Se alguém quiser trocar experiências com nossa equipe sobre estes problemas estamos ás ordens.

Tel. Cel: (32) 99136-0799
Diskfree: (11) 3522-5009

Obrigado.

José de Oliveira
Diretor Comercial
https://www.diskfree.com.br

----------

